# Lost songs of St. Kilda



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

If you are Scottish, you should be interested in this:

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-37307195

Does anyone have this CD?


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

With over 110 views and no one replied? Are there any Scots in this forum?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Och aye









Nice thread. Lots of stuff on the net about both Trevor Morrison and James MacMillan's arrangements. Don't have the CD though.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> With over 110 views and no one replied? Are there any Scots in this forum?


That's happing lots of times, curiosity and that.


----------

